# My detailed TTR as described by the detailer



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Todays car was booked yesterday, and after a jiggle of customers I was
able to squeeze it in for a full detail. Originally was supposed to be a protection detail 
but even unwashed it was glaringly obvious that some paint attention was needed...even if you my
own sanity.
Little beauty


























As per usual I started with the wheels, then foamed the car with
foaming TFR

















This was allowed to dwell for 5 mins, then rinsed. Door shuts at this point were cleansed 
with Megs APC and a small detail brush, as was the boot area, bonnet shuts and below the spoiler.

The whole car was then washed with TBM etc etc and Duragloss was the
shampoo of choice today. Rinsed and dried to look like this










Now it was time to inspect the paint:


















The part that really got my goat was the bonnet as the car was freshly
back from the "body" (parts) shop and when you see the pics of how it was
returned to Rob (the owner) you'll know why I had to make a start on
the bonnet.
Bonnet horror pics, look away if easily disturbed



















Prior to any machining PTG reading were taken and found to be 360-400,
proving the fresh paint! Claying was with polyclay and homemade lube.



















After 1 pass with Megs polishing pad with MarkV Mystique via the Metabo



















A step in the right direction More passes were made trying Menz IP
and even 1 shot with PG but in the end the MarkV I stuck with.

The marks were so heavy that some deeper ones remained, and I finished
off with a refining set of passes with Final Finish on a Blue CCS finishing pad.



















There was a nasty swirly/scratch on the wing that I removed to look
like this










The boot lid has some holograms for another day.....




























Satisfied with the bonnet for now I packed up the Metabo and broke out
the PC to paint cleanse the whole car using Dodo Juice Lime prime lite and
lime prime for more stubborn areas.

All cleansed










Into the garage for some waxing with Dodo Juice Blue Velvet as the rain
had started..allowed to cure the buffed off.
Interior was detailed inc leather etc, tail pipes polished, glass etc
etc and here are a selection of afters, please excuse the rain speckles:














































http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/envyvaleting/DSC00154-1.jpg[/IM
G]

[img]http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/envyvaleting/DSC00156.jpg










Time taken 9 hrs (2 machining the bonnet!). I hope to get back another day to remove 
as many defects as time allows as this is a stunning little TT.

So if you need a detailing on the Hampshire area I can throughly recommend Tim a fantastic job


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Great job Rob!

I was more shocked that you allowed your paintwork to get in that condition in the first place! :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where were you today young man, yeh I know but I am a very busy man and the weather has not helped the cause, but at least it's on the road to recovery


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Couldnt be arsed.... its the same every year. I'll be at rockingham tho!

Dont lose it Rob! Yr MkII is the best ive seen for originality, keep it nice!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice ,in the end.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

your car sounded awesome today Rob,

Loved following you out of inters just listening to it rumble


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Loving it Rob... very very unique


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Glad youre on the way to getting the paint sorted, amazing what those detailers can achieve!


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Quick change of wheels Rob :roll:

Lovin that front end pic

Yan


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rob

What grille is that you have?


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

Firstly, great thread and great car.

Secondly which rear spoiler is that or is fitted with an add on lip? Finally which rear valance is that and is it installed on a non sline bumper?

Cheers.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yummy^^


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Cery nice car and tasteful IMO.

Does anyone know of the rear deck spoiler fitted to the same?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

All the kit is by OSIR which I can supply, and it's a sline bumper I have a similar valance that will
need a little bit of fitting which I can sell for £200 delivered


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

when i saw this pic the 1st thing in my head was ...how the fooook have you been washing your car ?????? then i read the post  that is bad










absolutely stunning turnaround, now your hard work starts, keeping that paint right, i do not envy you m8 on black...you have got to get your wash routine nailed for black and such a superb finish as you have


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> when i saw this pic the 1st thing in my head was ...how the fooook have you been washing your car ?????? then i read the post  that is bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you will find all the washing has changed the colour to some sort of light blueish hue... :roll: :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

so black, so yummy.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Your TT was in good hands with Tim, a very good and well respected detailer..


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

Did he foam the soft top,is it ok to use normal megs wash ont the soft top?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

You can use most cleaners on the roof, I tend to use a decent APC, just make sure they aren't to harsh or they can stain|bleach the roof..

Be careful when rinsing, don't use a pressure washer too close otherwise the inner lining will become soaked and will take an age to dry. Fabric convertible roofs become very delicate when wet, so don't scrub to hard or with too stiffer a brush..


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks,so it is ok to use the normal Meg stuff I use to wash the car? Today I used baby bath,as recommended b4 on this forum,but if I can use 1 thing for all u will.


----------

